# Couple questions



## gridlockd (Apr 19, 2012)

I am a total greenhorn when it comes to resawing/milling. 'nuff said. 

I have been fortunate enough to get some really nice logs with some good figuring/spalting and I want to maximize the usable timber. 
So far I have been fumbling my way through cutting blanks with my standard homeowner chainsaw and trying to clean up the cuts with my bandsaw and joiner. Is there a better way to go about this? there is nobody anywhere close to me that i know of that has a portable mill, else i would call them. 

I am mostly interested in bowl blanks, i have been making pen blanks and stopper blanks with the offcuts. I'd like to be able to make some nice enough blanks that i could offer some up for trade here, but so far my milling and resawing has been nothing short of embarrasing. 

Any tips or helpful hints from you veterans is most appreciated!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

How many logs do you have? How big? If you are trying to rip with that chain saw do you have a rip chain for It? I know a lot of??? and no answers. If you have enough logs -and big enough I would fine a sawyer. If not Practice and show what you cut cause nobody that has done it is going to laugh-we all have been there or cannot remember when we were!!!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 19, 2012)

Here is what I use to break down 2' length logs on my 14" bandsaw with a 6" riser block. Its called the Carter log mill.
[attachment=4444]
It works really well, and is much safer then free hand chain saw milling! Safety first!
Tom



gridlockd said:


> I am a total greenhorn when it comes to resawing/milling. 'nuff said.
> 
> I have been fortunate enough to get some really nice logs with some good figuring/spalting and I want to maximize the usable timber.
> So far I have been fumbling my way through cutting blanks with my standard homeowner chainsaw and trying to clean up the cuts with my bandsaw and joiner. Is there a better way to go about this? there is nobody anywhere close to me that i know of that has a portable mill, else i would call them.
> ...


----------



## gridlockd (Apr 19, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Here is what I use to break down 2' length logs on my 14" bandsaw with a 6" riser block. Its called the Carter log mill.
> 
> It works really well, and is much safer then free hand chain saw milling! Safety first!
> Tom



I like that! I bet I make something similar that will suffice. Thanks, i didn't even think about something like this!


----------



## brown down (Apr 19, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Here is what I use to break down 2' length logs on my 14" bandsaw with a 6" riser block. Its called the Carter log mill.
> 
> It works really well, and is much safer then free hand chain saw milling! Safety first!
> Tom
> ...



that is about what i have, but i made my sled. key is not letting the log move or you will trash your blade. also you want to get an aggressive blade meant for cutting GREEN TIMBER OR LARGE cuts or you will also trash your blade. watch your resin build up on your blade/ bearings/ wheels. they can be easily cleaned with spray nine or any household cleaner. resin build up will also trash your blade, it creates excessive heat and not what you want when re-sawing! If you get a good blade resin build up should be at a minimum!!!


----------



## Kalai (Apr 20, 2012)

I turn hundreds and hundreds of bowls and even more pens. When I am cutting bowl blanks I will use my chain saw for the irregular or short pieces, for logs I use my Woodmizer. Befor I got my mill all I used was my chain saw to cut the bowl blanks and then I would use my bandsaw or tablesaw to make the pen blanks.
I have seen plans to make an Alaska type chain saw mill, that would work too.
I do like that Carter log mill, I have never seen that and it looks like it sorks very well. Aloha.

Kalai


----------

